# LED monitor suggestions



## a2mn2002 (Sep 2, 2011)

Hello to all
I want to buy a 22” LED monitor with HDMI port. My budget Is 10k maximum. These are suggested in the various posts :
1. Dell ST 2220L -- not available in local market (Amritsar) tell me if anybody knows the shop in Amritsar, Jalandhar cities.
2. Benq G2220HDL - No HDMI (must for me)
3. Dell U2311H         - No HDMI (must for me) etc etc.

My local dealer giving me LG E2260@9k but the reviews at technicalnavigator & CNET are not good. So please suggest me a good model. Don’t wana buy online?


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 2, 2011)

Do not opt for LG as their build quality is not so good. 
But rather try to find Dell ST 2220L, or buy from any online shop.


----------



## a2mn2002 (Sep 2, 2011)

^^ thx mate for reply. Why guys are not repying ? 
do u have any idea about the quality of Edifier X600?


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 3, 2011)

a2mn2002 said:


> ^^ thx mate for reply. Why guys are not repying ?


May be they are busy or not sure about the solution. Most likely they missed this thread.


> do u have any idea about the quality of Edifier X600?



Sorry mate, have no damn idea.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 3, 2011)

a2mn2002 said:


> 3. Dell U2311H         - No HDMI (must for me) etc etc.



Use a HDMI to DVI convertor and get this.


----------



## sujeet2555 (Sep 12, 2011)

d6bmg said:


> Do not opt for LG as their build quality is not so good.
> But rather try to find Dell ST 2220L, or buy from any online shop.




 does buying monitors online safe ? courier men comes on bicycle ,then how would he deliver the monitor.also i have seen some monitors and lcd tvs ,whose images gets negative color when viewing from side.does this happens to these models ?


----------



## a2mn2002 (Sep 12, 2011)

anybody give me review about LG E2260 ?


----------

